# IP Address Bandwidth Monitor



## NinjaNife (Aug 28, 2011)

I am looking for a bandwidth monitor that tells me how much bandwidth each IP connected to my server is sending/receiving (preferably listed in Mbits).  I currently have Netlimiter 2 Pro, but that only does bandwidth monitoring by process (it lists IPs but doesn't tell how much bandwidth each one is using).  It would need to run on Windows Server 2003 and not have any web-based requirements (it is not a webserver so can't support a webpage-type monitor).  Does anyone know how to do this?  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Brendan "NinjaNife" West


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Aug 28, 2011)

Take a look at http://www.softperfect.com/products/networx/ and http://www.softperfect.com/products/bandwidth/ .  I'm not sure either fits your needs 100%, but they might work as a part solution, *and the developer* is a friendly guy who will consider most sensible requests.


----------

